# [Risolto] problemi con eth0 all'avvio

## freax

salve ragazzi , dopo un certo tempo passato a provare le varie distro ho scelto di passare definitivamente a Gentoo , ho seguito la guida italiana passo per passo ovvero questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1 ed ho un problema con eth0 i cui driver non vengono visti dal sistema .

Per la compilazione del kernel ho optato per una configurazione manuale quindi non ho usato genkernel e adesso non capisco il perché ciò che ho selezionato in fase di pre-compilazione non sia andato come doveva ...

nel dubbio ho postato un po tutti i dati riguardanti il mio piccolo sistema (è un thinclient HP T5510 con processore Transmeta Geode 800Mhz e 512mb ram e 8Gb di HDD) .

i comandi postati sono , in ordine :

- lspci

- lspci -vv

- /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

- il file di configurazione della rete /etc/conf.d/net

- lsmod

ho letto varie documentazioni e cercato un po con google ma niente risolve il mio problema , ho anche letto che il chipset VIA che gestisce la rete è ottimamente supportato sotto linux , perciò mi chiedo dove sia il problema ...

ho anche letto che probabilmente ci potrebbe essere un conflitto tra la bash e l'avvio dello script che inizializza la rete , ma sinceramente non so come verificare ciò ...

Come faccio ad essere sicuro che il kernel sia stato compilato inglobando anche i driver giusti e che il problema sia da ricercare altrove ? Esiste un modo per sapere una configurazione certa e funzionante da adottare in fase di configurazione delle compilazione del kernel con il mio hardware ?

Grazie  :Smile: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Transmeta Corporation LongRun Northbridge (rev 04)

00:00.1 RAM memory: Transmeta Corporation SDRAM controller

00:00.2 RAM memory: Transmeta Corporation BIOS scratchpad

00:00.3 RAM memory: Transmeta Corporation Device 0399

00:09.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

00:09.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

00:09.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8231 [PCI-to-ISA Bridge] (rev 10)

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ACPI (rev 10)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 51)

-----------

-----------

-----------

00:00.0 Host bridge: Transmeta Corporation LongRun Northbridge (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Transmeta Corporation Device 0295

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32

   Region 0: Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

00:00.1 RAM memory: Transmeta Corporation SDRAM controller

   Subsystem: Transmeta Corporation Device 0295

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

00:00.2 RAM memory: Transmeta Corporation BIOS scratchpad

   Subsystem: Transmeta Corporation Device 0295

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

00:00.3 RAM memory: Transmeta Corporation Device 0399

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

00:09.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 15

   Region 4: I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:09.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 5

   Region 4: I/O ports at e100 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:09.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: Memory at e8131000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32 (2000ns min), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Region 1: I/O ports at e200 [size=256]

   Region 2: Memory at e8120000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8231 [PCI-to-ISA Bridge] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 0000

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32

   Region 0: [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   Region 1: [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   Region 2: [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   Region 3: [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   Region 4: I/O ports at e300 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:11.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ACPI (rev 10)

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ACPI

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: I/O ports at e600 [size=256]

   Region 1: I/O ports at e700 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at e800 [size=4]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 51)

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine II] Embeded Ethernet Controller on VT8235

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32 (750ns min, 2000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 15

   Region 0: I/O ports at e900 [size=256]

   Region 1: Memory at e8130000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

-----------

-----------

-----------

do il comando /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start e :

 [32;01m*[0m Starting eth0

 [32;01m*[0m   Bringing up eth0

 [32;01m*[0m     192.168.1.37

 [31;01m*[0m     network interface eth0 does not exist

 [31;01m*[0m     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

-----------

-----------

-----------

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=("192.168.1.37 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.1.1")

-----------

-----------

-----------

output lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

scsi_wait_scan          1280  0 

```

Last edited by freax on Sun Nov 02, 2008 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Quando hai installato la gentoo, immagino che tu abbia usato il live cd (magari uno di quelli esterni, USB).

La rete funzionava? eth0 era presente?

In caso affermativo, che modulo veniva caricato? Confronta l'output di lsmod quando sei nel livecd con quello di quando hai avviato gentoo normalmente.

Non vorrei che tu avessi compilato un modulo errato per l'appunto.

----------

## freax

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Quando hai installato la gentoo, immagino che tu abbia usato il live cd (magari uno di quelli esterni, USB).
> 
> La rete funzionava? eth0 era presente?
> 
> In caso affermativo, che modulo veniva caricato? Confronta l'output di lsmod quando sei nel livecd con quello di quando hai avviato gentoo normalmente.
> ...

 

ho installato 2 ore prima che postassi ... 

in effetti in fase di installazione con il cd "minimal x86 2008.0" non ho avuto problemi a fargli riconoscere la rete e ho solo dovuto configurare eth0 con net-setup .

Siccome è vero che conosco bene l'ambiente linux ma ho poca esperienza con la compilazione del kernel , secondo te è meglio ricompilare o caricare i driver come modulo all'avvio ? Se scarico i sorgenti del kernel da kernel.org cosa succede ?

----------

## fbcyborg

La procedura che io farei è quella che ti ho già detto: comparare l'lsmod nei due casi, vedere qual'è il modulo della scheda di rete che viene caricato, verificare che sia compilato nel kernel di Linux e cricarlo, qualora sia compilato come modulo e non built-in.

Per i sorgenti del kernel da kernel.org, puoi fare come vuoi, è una pura scelta personale. Io preferisco i gentoo-sources, patchati e fatti apposta per gentoo. In caso volessi i sorgenti da kernel.org basterebbe un semplice 

```
emerge vanilla-sources
```

 ma per ora te lo sconsiglio, il problema è un altro. Non c'entra niente che sorgenti stai usando.

postami un 

```
lspci -n
```

----------

## freax

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> La procedura che io farei è quella che ti ho già detto: comparare l'lsmod nei due casi, vedere qual'è il modulo della scheda di rete che viene caricato, verificare che sia compilato nel kernel di Linux e cricarlo, qualora sia compilato come modulo e non built-in.
> 
> Per i sorgenti del kernel da kernel.org, puoi fare come vuoi, è una pura scelta personale. Io preferisco i gentoo-sources, patchati e fatti apposta per gentoo. In caso volessi i sorgenti da kernel.org basterebbe un semplice 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho dato una occhiata all'output di lsmod con la live cd , o meglio con il cd minimal x86 avviato , e sembra che sia mii a gestire il chipset della rete ...

```
Module                  Size  Used by

dock                   18448  0 

video                  26640  0 

backlight              13188  1 video

output                 11776  1 video

ac                     12544  0 

battery                16640  0 

fan                    12804  0 

via_rhine              31496  0 

mii                    13312  1 via_rhine

thermal                24092  0 

processor              39656  2 thermal

button                 16528  0 

rtc                    20768  0 

tg3                   111748  0 

e1000                 119616  0 

jfs                   169836  0 

raid10                 30080  0 

raid456               129296  0 

async_memcpy           10880  1 raid456

async_xor              12160  1 raid456

xor                    21896  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx               15948  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid1                  30080  0 

raid0                  15872  0 

dm_bbr                 20128  0 

dm_snapshot            24996  0 

dm_mirror              29440  0 

dm_mod                 63428  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

sbp2                   29960  0 

ohci1394               38192  0 

ieee1394               92600  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              19968  0 

usbhid                 35712  0 

ohci_hcd               29700  0 

uhci_hcd               30988  0 

usb_storage           120608  1 

ehci_hcd               39948  0 

usbcore               133484  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  216016  0 

qla2xxx               168548  0 

firmware_class         17408  1 qla2xxx

megaraid_sas           35504  0 

megaraid_mbox          38160  0 

megaraid_mm            18464  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               44360  0 

aacraid                68996  0 

sx8                    25484  0 

DAC960                 73032  0 

cciss                  41220  0 

cpqarray               28004  0 

3w_9xxx                39300  0 

3w_xxxx                32928  0 

mptsas                 43144  0 

scsi_transport_sas     37120  1 mptsas

mptfc                  25988  0 

scsi_transport_fc      49028  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               22344  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 28296  0 

mptscsih               41344  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                78308  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                36352  0 

dc395x                 39052  0 

sim710                 13188  0 

53c700                 33444  1 sim710

qla1280               123660  0 

dmx3191d               20096  0 

sym53c8xx              77588  0 

qlogicfas408           15104  0 

aha152x                42512  0 

aha1740                15872  0 

advansys               85248  0 

initio                 24900  0 

BusLogic               72948  0 

arcmsr                 29952  0 

aic7xxx               168760  0 

aic79xx               241624  0 

scsi_transport_spi     30848  7 mptspi,53c700,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aha152x,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     41360  0 

pdc_adma               17668  0 

sata_inic162x          20228  0 

sata_mv                28936  0 

ata_piix               26372  0 

ahci                   34180  0 

sata_qstor             17924  0 

sata_vsc               16516  0 

sata_uli               15620  0 

sata_sis               16772  0 

sata_sx4               20484  0 

sata_nv                33160  0 

sata_via               19588  0 

sata_svw               15748  0 

sata_sil24             24068  0 

sata_sil               19080  0 

sata_promise           20996  0 

scsi_wait_scan          9472  0 

pata_sis               21892  1 sata_sis

libata                152248  17 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sis

```

ecco quindi anche l'output di lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 1279:0395 (rev 04)

00:00.1 0500: 1279:0396

00:00.2 0500: 1279:0397

00:00.3 0500: 1279:0399

00:09.0 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 61)

00:09.1 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 61)

00:09.2 0c03: 1106:3104 (rev 63)

00:0d.0 0300: 1002:5159

00:11.0 0601: 1106:8231 (rev 10)

00:11.1 0101: 1106:0571 (rev 06)

00:11.4 0680: 1106:8235 (rev 10)

00:11.5 0401: 1106:3058 (rev 40)

00:12.0 0200: 1106:3065 (rev 51)

```

EDIT : visto che con la nuova installazione sono già in ambiente gentoo non dovrei neanche scaricare nulla ... solo ricompilare il kernel ... giusto ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Il driver della tua scheda di rete è via-rhine ed è supportato dal kernel di Linux (sicuramente dal 2.6.25 in poi).

Assicurati che tale driver sia compilato nel kernel (o come modulo o built-in) e la rete non avrà problemi a funzionare.

Ricompila il kernel con quel driver!

----------

## freax

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Il driver della tua scheda di rete è via-rhine ed è supportato dal kernel di Linux (sicuramente dal 2.6.25 in poi).
> 
> Assicurati che tale driver sia compilato nel kernel (o come modulo o built-in) e la rete non avrà problemi a funzionare.
> 
> Ricompila il kernel con quel driver!

 

ok , perfetto , e fin qui ci siamo , intanto ti ringrazio per il tempo che mi stai dedicando , ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea : esiste qualche utility che si appoggi all'output di comandi come lspci e confronti automaticamente ciò che "vede" con i sorgenti del kernel per suggerire la giusta configurazione (come DKMS più o meno , ma in fase di compilazione) ? Che problemi mi potrebbe dare il voler adottare i sorgenti vanilla da kernel.org ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Link.

----------

## freax

ottimo , quel link non lo conoscevo   :Idea: 

procedo a ricompilare il kernel dal nuovo ambiente e ritento ...   :Exclamation: 

----------

## freax

tutto ok , un consiglio per chi verrà dopo di me ed avrà lo stesso problema , sembrava abbastanza laborioso compilare un kernel per la mia macchina , ma se incollate l'output di 

```
lspci -n
```

 nel sito che mi ha passato fbcyborg http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ e andando a dare 

```
make menuconfig
```

 vi appoggiate al comando di ricerca interno premendo il tasto 

```
/
```

 (segno di divisione) è una cosa da bambini  :Wink:  ...

grazie 1000 fbcyborg metto come risolto   :Cool: 

----------

## fbcyborg

E' stato un piacere! 

 :Wink: 

----------

